# Wired2Fish - EGO Fishing Kayak Kit Giveaway



## fender66 (Jun 4, 2018)

*Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats Sponsor, Wired2Fish!*

One of the fastest growing segments in boating and fishing is kayaks. They are not only affordable but are full of features and allow savvy anglers the ability to reach waters that other boaters can only look at. Skinny water in brushy and rocky areas are no match for a kayak and a seasoned operator. Creeks, rivers, streams and even big lakes are perfect venues for kayak fishing. Smooth, quiet and tough as nails these boats can easily be put in the back of a pickup or on top of a car with a carrier. 

For this giveaway, the folks at EGO Fishing have put together kayak kits that not only are great for those who love that kind of fishing but are also good for bank anglers as well. Included in this kayak package are Kryptek pliers, a Mini-Gripper for toothy critters and catfish and a Kryptek rubber net. 

This giveaway ends June 19, 2018. 5 winners. Good luck!

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/Article/EGO-Fishing-Kayak-Kit-Giveaway-118611703?

You may enter once per day per email address.


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2018)

Kayak Shmyak, those will look good on my tin! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 4, 2018)

Jim said:


> Kayak Shmyak, those will look good on my tin! :LOL2:



Too late...I already have a spot for them in my boat.


Shoot...I might just hang them from my mantle to keep them out of your boat. :LOL2:


----------

